
Intel Confirms Apple Macs Will Switch to Arm CPUs by 2020, Says Report - tshannon
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/apple-mac-arm-cpus-2020-intel,38668.html
======
taylodl
I could see Apple doing this on the MacBook Air. I don't see them doing this
on the pro line in the near future, if ever. That'll be a good differentiator
for the pro machines.

------
makz
RIP virtualization on Mac. I hope I’ll be proved wrong.

~~~
tshannon
It's already hard to do on an AMD processor, but yeah, this is going to be so
much worse.

